# buying a car



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hello. This week we are buying a car. What do I need to do?? 

Where do I buy tax. 
Where do I get insurance from? 

Am I allowed to drive it home without insurance. Or is that a big no no. 

Do I have to sign paper work like a logbook?


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there, this is nothing to do wit buying a car, but just to see how you are getting on since you moved out? Lynn


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Haha. Well. To be honest.....things went smoother than planned. Still no luck on the job front. We have both applied for many jobs...even sent CVs to companys not advertising jobs (just in case).

We love our apartment. Had a good deal on car rental....but when working it out. Its so much cheaper to buy. So thats why we will buy a car this week. 

If I am honest we have spent double what we had planned to spend. But we have income still for 2 months. And will have enough to last until oct (originally thought we could afford to stay until jan.)

We had so much negative comments about moving over here from UK. And yes I agree jobs are hard to find.....but if someone was to say to me they were planning on moving here....I would say..as long as your certain and can support yourself financially for a few months. Go for it....LIFE IS FOR LIVING!!

Thanks for asking how we are getting on Lynn. Xx


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Great to see you are enjoying it. Hope you both find jobs soon. We will coming over the end of August for 2 weeks, so lloking forward to that. Originally we were planning to come out in 2016 to stay but my husband is saying just go next year, so think we will be over next year. Fingers crossed for u both, Lynn x


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Do it. Even if all fails and you end up going back to UK. Its been a long holiday. All the material things you wont have in UK can easily be replaced. Where are you staying in august xx


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

We will be in Coral Bay, r u near there?


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi messaged you, hopefully you will get it this time.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Got it xx


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

alun.james said:


> Haha. Well. To be honest.....things went smoother than planned. Still no luck on the job front. We have both applied for many jobs...even sent CVs to companys not advertising jobs (just in case). We love our apartment. Had a good deal on car rental....but when working it out. Its so much cheaper to buy. So thats why we will buy a car this week. If I am honest we have spent double what we had planned to spend. But we have income still for 2 months. And will have enough to last until oct (originally thought we could afford to stay until jan.) We had so much negative comments about moving over here from UK. And yes I agree jobs are hard to find.....but if someone was to say to me they were planning on moving here....I would say..as long as your certain and can support yourself financially for a few months. Go for it....LIFE IS FOR LIVING!! Thanks for asking how we are getting on Lynn. Xx


Good post, wishing you the best of luck


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thanks.........but I have still not had a reply about the car haha. Btw the man sold it...so im still looking. But I still need to know what to do.

There is an insurance shop around the corner (5mins away) I will pop there and querie it xx


----------



## Peaky blinders (Jul 20, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Haha. Well. To be honest.....things went smoother than planned. Still no luck on the job front. We have both applied for many jobs...even sent CVs to companys not advertising jobs (just in case). We love our apartment. Had a good deal on car rental....but when working it out. Its so much cheaper to buy. So thats why we will buy a car this week. If I am honest we have spent double what we had planned to spend. But we have income still for 2 months. And will have enough to last until oct (originally thought we could afford to stay until jan.) We had so much negative comments about moving over here from UK. And yes I agree jobs are hard to find.....but if someone was to say to me they were planning on moving here....I would say..as long as your certain and can support yourself financially for a few months. Go for it....LIFE IS FOR LIVING!! Thanks for asking how we are getting on Lynn. Xx


What a lovely attitude you guys have.very refreshing 😃😃😃


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you. Money is running low now(not too low. But jobs would be a god send right now) im glad there are some nice people on this forum. And not just the ones who are negative!! Xx


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Thank you. Money is running low now(not too low. But jobs would be a god send right now) im glad there are some nice people on this forum. And not just the ones who are negative!! Xx


Hi. Wishing you the best of luck on both of you getting a job. Can I ask roughly what industries you are looking to work in and how long you have been looking for? Did you start applying before or after relocating? Have a good day and happy job hunting! (Sorry, off the original topic of cars, apologies)


----------



## Peaky blinders (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes and good luck with job hunting &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Yes your all pretty useless about sticking to the topic if the cars haha. But its nice to chat......

I am looking for tourist related jobs. Shop work. I am unskilled. 

He is a qualified hairdresser and has looked around....maybe a an own business is an idea?? He had his own business in the UK. 

We sent a few emails but it seems Cypriots dont reply to them...also without a Cyprus number they wont enterain you either ( we have one now) 

We have been here 7 weeks. We looked from day one....also bars tend to want to employ females....I have moobs. But apparently that's not good enough lol.

We go back to the UK in sept for 4 days for a visit. We do not want to go back even for a visit......if we have to live on the side of a building we will haha.

Thanks

Alun.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

It sure is tough over there but respect for trying it and have the balls to give it ago.

Try Limassol for work, you might have better joy.

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

alun.james said:


> Thank you. Money is running low now(not too low. But jobs would be a god send right now) im glad there are some nice people on this forum. And not just the ones who are negative!! Xx


The people you have interpreted as negative are the realists that told you the truth and gave you the advice you were seeking.

With that information you have been able to formulate your plan and make a decision that was not based on ignorance.

Doing stuff in life that is not always deemed the best way but is more fun is an informed decision.

So far you have not been able to find a job and money is running low. This is the realistic warning you were given by the people you are now insulting by saying they are not nice.

I hope you took the advice to keep an emergency fund in reserve because the job situation is not improving.

If not you will be a fool having fun.

Pete


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

yes I agree they were being realistic... but its our lives we shouldnt be told to stop living it.... we have jobs to go back to in the UK we have a home to go back to in the UK but still we were told not to come. We have enough to last until oct- nov. I said we were not running too low.... just lower than expected.... some negative advice was useful. Others are just plainly negative and I still stand by that.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I like your idea of a fool having fun haha 

Alun.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You miss the point. When you ask for advice and are given realistic advice, you can make a decision which is what you have done.

To deem the advice that appears negative to you as something bad and then insult the advisers by implying they are not nice people is rude and disrespectful. This is also what you have done.

Had the advice given helped you decide that you did not want to risk coming here, that would been positive advice. Would we have been nice people then?

The point is that you have handed out an insult to the very people that offered you their opinions based on knowledge to the questions you asked.

Pete


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

I dont miss the point. I understand what you are saying. And like I said some negative advice was useful and helpful....it made us realise that it would be more difficult than we had originally thought. 

But I still stand by that there were many negative people who offered nothing to what I asked but just said dont come here. Over and over again. We have nothing to lose. Money yes... but that can be earned again. But to the negative ones that doesnt matter. 

Alun.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I won't continue the discussion.

I just think your rudeness is unnecessary and has no place on this forum.

Pete


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for your input. Your welcome in my threads anytime you want 😂


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Not to do with cars, but I noticed Revolution Hair salon have a 'staff wanted' sign on their window yesterday. Just down from Lidl on the road that sort of runs parallel to the Polis Road. Worth checking?


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you will check it out this afternoon xx


----------



## Peaky blinders (Jul 20, 2014)

So I guess you will be ordering that Bentley then alun.lmao how to make friends and influence people .good luck at the hairdressers &#55357;&#56455;&#55357;&#56455;&#55357;&#56455;


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Peaky blinders I cant see what you replied.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

alun.james said:


> Ok. Thanks for your input. Your welcome in my threads anytime you want 😂


I can understand you wanting to get the hell out of Wrexham :car:


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Haha. Wrexham is ok....paphos is better. I dont want to go back to wrexham though. Btw How did you know I was from wrexham


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alun.james said:


> Haha. Wrexham is ok....paphos is better. I dont want to go back to wrexham though. Btw How did you know I was from wrexham


Your location says Wrexham 
I used to live not far from there. On Eaton Hall Estate Eccleston.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Does it...didnt realise! How long have you been in cyprus now? Would you ever return!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alun.james said:


> Does it...didnt realise! How long have you been in cyprus now? Would you ever return!


I have been here nearly 10 years. No I would not go back to the UK as things stand.
However you can never say never as no one knows what is around the corner.
Right now Cyprus is the place I want to be and I hope it stays that way:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

alun.james said:


> Haha. Wrexham is ok....paphos is better. I dont want to go back to wrexham though. Btw How did you know I was from wrexham


I live about 30 mins from Wrexham and have customers there - it's not the greatest place on earth :brushteeth:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alun you never told us whether you bought a car???


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Aww its nice to hear your stories!! And no not yet. The car I was buying...someone beat us to it. We are going to but new from a garage. If we end up going back to uk I will get it exported. I wish we had brought 1 of the cars from uk here.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Still not bought a car yet. Wondering if if would be good to buy in the UK for cheaper....keep it there for 6 months (because you have to have owned the car for 6 months I believe before importing)
Then ship it over. 
But so far I havent looked into that option much. And still thinking a new car from Cy is the best option.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Although cars a little more expensive here I suppose that you would at least have back up if anything goes wrong with it. 
What sort of vehicle would you be looking for and what budget would you have?
There is a garage not far from us which we have had some very good experiences with. They sell Chryslers and Vauxhalls among others.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Still not bought a car yet. Wondering if if would be good to buy in the UK for cheaper....keep it there for 6 months (because you have to have owned the car for 6 months I believe before importing)
> Then ship it over.
> But so far I havent looked into that option much. And still thinking a new car from Cy is the best option.


REmember you also have to have it insured for 6 months so perhaps the lower price is eaten up


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

10k 2nd hand. 20 k new. No older than 5 years old. 

Is that a requirement that It has to be insured? Or if it was stored in my mums garage it wouldnt need to be. I could declare it sorn


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

alun.james said:


> 10k 2nd hand. 20 k new. No older than 5 years old.
> 
> Is that a requirement that It has to be insured? Or if it was stored in my mums garage it wouldnt need to be. I could declare it sorn


You must prove that it has been insured and owned. It is to stop that cars are bought, stored and then brought over as personal goods duty free.

Below is the link to the form used to bring it. See point 2.

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs/Customs.nsf/All/9CFE9450384E3B58C225735B0023B882/$file/Reliefs%20-%20Ap.1,%20en.pdf?OpenElement

You must prove ownership and that you have used it for minimum 6 month. 

It is a minefield.


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thats out of the question then thanks for that info


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

*How is the job situation Alun?*

Hi Alun

Hope you have managed to find a car and it has helped you find a job over there??


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hello im still hiring cars. But I am still lookong around for a car. And yes the car helped finding the job. 😃


----------

